# 2010 Camaro ordering info



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 8, 2008)

Figued DV as well as some others may be interested....

The official ordering guide:

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7787

17 page ordering workbook:

http://www.camaro5.com/forums/showthread.php?t=7790


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2008)

*Sigh*

People will buy it just because its a Camaro.

Unfortunately, that's the only reason to buy it.

I was borderline on the way it looked until I saw it at the NYIAS. Seeing in person confirmed it: it's hideous.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2008)

IMHO, too little too late answer to the current Ford Mustang. Good to see the F-body return, but they should make a Firebird, also. GM (Pontiac) blew it with the GTO as well.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2008)

MA_PE said:


> IMHO, too little too late answer to the current Ford Mustang. Good to see the F-body return, but they should make a Firebird, also. GM (Pontiac) blew it with the GTO as well.


At least the Mustang doesn't look like an out of proportion cartoon character.

There's a rendering floating around of the basic new Camaro body style with a 78 Firebird styled nose on it and a Bandit T/A paint scheme. I'd buy that thing in a heartbeat.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 8, 2008)

The LS looks like the deal to me. 300hp, 6-spd for less than 24K.


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

I already had my spot in the garage cleaned out for it, now that we found out we are having kid #3 (SURPRISE!) I have several more years of $$ towards the nanny, so now the new Camaro is in limbo.

I may just order it anyway and claim its for my sanity.

and Supe, that rendering used to be MA_PE's avatar. I put it up there for him once.  It's bad.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 8, 2008)

Supe said:


> There's a rendering floating around of the basic new Camaro body style with a 78 Firebird styled nose on it and a Bandit T/A paint scheme. I'd buy that thing in a heartbeat.





> that rendering used to be MA_PE's avatar. I put it up there for him once. It's bad.


 yeah it is. They should've made the thing. We're still hoping.

Kevin Morgan Concept T/A

Drawn by Kevin Morgan a long-time member at Trans Am Country. www.transamcountry.com


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 8, 2008)

If they built this one, I wouldn't trade the plane for it but I'd start looking hard for the funds.

Gotta love the Screaming Chicken and the honeycomb wheels.


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2008)

I'd sell my soul for either of these two:


----------



## DVINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Top one is better ^^^


----------



## EM_PS (Oct 8, 2008)

Supe said:


> I'd sell my soul for either of these two:


Supe! wrong thread!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2008)

The concept I saw was a black one with the 77-78 front end on it. It did look good.

I love the 70 1/2-73 front end, but it doesn't integrate very well with the new architecture of the car.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 9, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The concept I saw was a black one with the 77-78 front end on it. It did look good.


That was Kevin Morgan's initial concept, based on the 77/78 special edition made famous in "Smokey and the Bandit". At the urging of fellow Trans Am lovers he expanded the concept to earlier 2nd generation T/A's and to the original 69 T/A.

He was contacted by GM. If they ever make one, he won't get any "royalties" and as a compromise, they won't sue him for using the Pontiac trademarks.

Here's the "Bandit" concept.

[


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2008)

That was it!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 11, 2009)

I got to test drive this one today, its a 2SS with the auto, but 400 Horsies, it was quite fun.

I'm torn. I'd really like to buy it, but not sure. Wife isn't chiming in either way just yet. She's letting me suffer right now.


----------



## Supe (Aug 11, 2009)

It just keeps getting worse. That just might be one of the ugliest gauge clusters I've ever seen.


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 11, 2009)

DVINNY said:


> I got to test drive this one today, its a 2SS with the auto, but 400 Horsies, it was quite fun.
> I'm torn. I'd really like to buy it, but not sure. Wife isn't chiming in either way just yet. She's letting me suffer right now.


Thou shalt not purchase thy Great American Muscle Car with an automatic transmission; for you will incurr my wrath and I shall smite thee!


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice looking ride. I'd have to hold out for a manual though. Having an automatic transmission in a muscle car is like kissin' yer sister.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Flyer_PE said:


> Nice looking ride. I'd have to hold out for a manual though. Having an automatic transmission in a muscle car is like kissin' yer sister.


Don't forget what state he resides in.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

^^I'm not forgetting it for a second. Hell, I was born there!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Yeah, hold out for the stick. You wait a year, they'll probably have a couple of grand on the hood.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> It just keeps getting worse. That just might be one of the ugliest gauge clusters I've ever seen.


I believe the gage cluster is supposed to be an updated version of the original '67 - 69 cluster.

as far as the stick goes, if it's a daily driver I'd go auto (oh shut up you guys, I'm old), you can still bang through the gears if you want but you don't have to.

and thank god there's a way to significantly improve the looks of that thing.

Phoenix


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> I believe the gage cluster is supposed to be an updated version of the original '67 - 69 cluster.


It's the 69, which was a pretty crappy design. The 67-68 IP was a much cleaner design and looked a lot like the 65-69 'vair IP.



> and thank god there's a way to significantly improve the looks of that thing.Phoenix


Oh, good Lord, no.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Oh, good Lord, no.


+1 uke:

I think the Camaro is an awesome looking car. The fact that it's not a blatant retro design is the best part. It's shorter than its counterparts. It's lighter than its counterparts. And it's engine has aftermarket a-plenty to make its hp stupid large. The only thing I don't like about it is its rear axle.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

How can you say it isn't a blatent retro design? It's as close as the challenger and/or mustang to their respective predecessors. FWIW I think the concept T/A is a nice looker. It remains to be seen what the product looks like in the flesh.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

I saw a Camaro on the street, and as much as I hate to say it, it looks silly. I think the Mustange looks the best (the '10 lookes great in the flesh, not so much in pictures), but for my money I'd probably go Challenger because of the extra room.

Of the three, the base Camaro is the best bang for the buck. The base steelies should be painted argent, though.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> How can you say it isn't a blatent retro design? It's as close as the challenger and/or mustang to their respective predecessors. FWIW I think the concept T/A is a nice looker. It remains to be seen what the product looks like in the flesh.


:huh:

What retro Camaro are you talking about? And I'm talking exterior, not interior.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

The new Camaro shares numerous styling cues with the 1969 Camaro.


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 12, 2009)

I just did a 400mi cruise with some cars, a 5th gen Camaro being one of them. The car is gorgeous, I will have to admit. It sits really high and is a bit of a tank but other than that, really dig the looks.

We were near a local college, and a car load of 4 (very) good looking girls rolled up. The one in the back yelled "your car is so sexy" to my friend, the Camaro driver. My Z06 was sitting right next to it, and got absolutely zero love. Love it or hate it, it's a crowd pleaser right now.



> *Sigh*
> People will buy it just because its a Camaro.
> 
> Unfortunately, that's the only reason to buy it.


Um... seriously? 422hp for $30k does nothing for you? You must not be much of a car guy.



> IMHO, too little too late answer to the current Ford Mustang. Good to see the F-body return, but they should make a Firebird, also. GM (Pontiac) blew it with the GTO as well.


http://www.mlive.com/auto/index.ssf/2009/0...ang_for_se.html

Look I'm no GM fanboi, they could have done things better for sure (like having it sit like a sports car, instead of the 60's WAY UP IN THE AIR thing, weigh less than my truck, etc) but the Camaro, the (now dead) G8, the CTS-V, Z06, ZR1, shoot even the 260hp Sky/Solstice all are damn good cars. These are the golden days of highperformance. You've never been able to buy such a fast car for so little.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 12, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> I just did a 400mi cruise with some cars, a 5th gen Camaro being one of them. The car is gorgeous, I will have to admit. It sits really high and is a bit of a tank but other than that, really dig the looks.
> We were near a local college, and a car load of 4 (very) good looking girls rolled up. The one in the back yelled "your car is so sexy" to my friend, the Camaro driver. My Z06 was sitting right next to it, and got absolutely zero love. Love it or hate it, it's a crowd pleaser right now.
> 
> Um... seriously? 422hp for $30k does nothing for you? You must not be much of a car guy.
> ...


\
That is why I bought my Trailblazer SS. 400 ft/lbs of torque, All Wheel Drive SUV for $26k. Too good to pass up. I plan on owning it for a long time I don't thing GM will be able to produce many 17 mpg vehicles in the near future.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

The Trailblazer SS is one of those seriously overlooked vehicles. I love them and hope to pick up a used one in a few years.

Do they come with Stabilitrak? The topheaviness of SUVs scares me a bit.


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> :huh:
> What retro Camaro are you talking about? And I'm talking exterior, not interior.


judge for yourself:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

The proportions on first gen F-bodies are just about perfect.


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> Um... seriously? 422hp for $30k does nothing for you? You must not be much of a car guy.



Not with that styling and at that weight it doesn't.

But yeah, I'm not much of a car guy. Never mind the fact that I was a chassis fabricator before getting into welding engineering, or the Firebird in my driveway, or the 18 degree nitrous motor in my wagon, or my Cutlass that's getting the 25.5 spec chassis.

I'm sorry, but one of my cars makes 450 hp at 3600#, and the other makes 1200+ at 2850#, so just flashing 422hp at X price tag does nothing for me. Of all the routes and styling possibilities they had with this car, as far as I'm concerned, they picked the worst possible one. I'm sure some people will love the car and love the looks, I'm not one of them, regardless of the price point.

With the exception of the Sky/Solstice, I'd take any of the other GM vehicles you mentioned over the new Camaro in a heartbeat, including a used last gen GTO.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 12, 2009)

Supe said:


> With the exception of the Sky/Solstice, I'd take any of the other GM vehicles you mentioned over the new Camaro in a heartbeat, including a used last gen GTO.


I'm really a big fan of the GTO's 4-door counterpart/replacement, the G8. Not quite as powerful as the Camaro, but a 361 hp engine in a $30k car that has a useable backseat is ideal for those of us who like to DRIVE and still be able to haul the family... Plus the fact it can still turn 24mpg's under highway conditions (most of my commute is highway).


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

^The 300C and Charger R/T fit that bill, too, Dex.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 12, 2009)

MA_PE said:


> judge for yourself:


Front:

Cues, yes. Copy or "blatant retro design", no.












Rear:

Mmmmm, no.


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 12, 2009)

> I'm sorry, but one of my cars makes 450 hp at 3600#, and the other makes 1200+ at 2850#, so just flashing 422hp at X price tag does nothing for me. Of all the routes and styling possibilities they had with this car, as far as I'm concerned, they picked the worst possible one. I'm sure some people will love the car and love the looks, I'm not one of them, regardless of the price point.


Man, 3600lbs? What a tank. Sounds like you need to get something with more fiberglass.

I've got a car with decent hp and weight as well. *shrug* Just because a car is slower than what I drive, doesn't mean I can't appreciate it. The fact that it's cheap and quick (0-60 in 4.9 seconds, 1/4 mi in 13.4sec) looks good (in the public eye, you may not like it but tons of other people do) and is selling well is astounding. Especially for GM right now.

Is it slower than mine? Yeah. But it's still a solid performing car, for cheap, and the more of those we have in America the better. :bananapowerslide:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm all for cheap American muscle.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> The Trailblazer SS is one of those seriously overlooked vehicles. I love them and hope to pick up a used one in a few years.
> Do they come with Stabilitrak? The topheaviness of SUVs scares me a bit.


Yes they do, the SS also sits lower than the standard and has Bilstein Shocks, 20" low profile tires, the topheaviness has not been an issue.

My truck is real stable in the twisties and my 180 lb. dog has room to stretch out.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 12, 2009)

^Thanks for the info. I never could get an answer on the Stabilitrak from the saleman. They had one locally used at 20K, but I'd have had to get on the payment train for that, so I went for something else. Always nice to have options in mind in case something happens to the current ride.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^The 300C and Charger R/T fit that bill, too, Dex.


I would agree for the most part with the Charger, but the 300 with a V8 (comparable HP) can't be purchased for under $37k. You can get the GXP-G8 for the same price as the V8 (non-SRT) Chrysler 300. I think the only other car that seems to pop-up in the large 4-door "performance sedan" category would be the Nissan Maxima, but because it's a FWD has a TON of torque-steer. If you were considering a Maxima, I would strongly advise you to save a stack of cash and buy the Altima instead (which is the same size interior and has roughly the same V6 engine available: 260hp vs 290).

On paper the Charger and G8 are comparible but after test driving all 4 (including the Maxima), I wouldn't put either the 300 or the Charger in the same class as the G8 in all-around performance and handling wise. Both of the Charger &amp; 300 have very soft "touring" type suspensions (even the R/T Charger) that produce a ton of body roll while cornering and a "float" feel over the bumps (unless you go with the $40k+ SRT8 versions). The Maxima is definately better than the 300/Charger but the G8, while not top-of-the-line (when comparing to more "performance-based" 2-door coupes with backseats like the Mustang/Camaro/Challenger), is IMO the best of the 4 in this category.

I would really like to get the SRT Charger out on the road and compare it to the GXP version of the G8. The GXP has a de-tuned Corvette V8 in it (easily re-tunible) with the matching 6-speed manual tranny, all for ~$40k.


----------



## z06dustin (Aug 12, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I would really like to get the SRT Charger out on the road and compare it to the GXP version of the G8. The GXP has a de-tuned Corvette V8 in it (easily re-tunible) with the matching 6-speed manual tranny, all for ~$40k.


In fact, C/D called it a "four-door Corvette".

http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/08..._take_road_test


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 12, 2009)

Master slacker said:


> Front:Cues, yes. Copy or "blatant retro design", no.
> 
> Rear:
> 
> Mmmmm, no.


to each his own. IMHO, the car is a modernized version of the 1st gen camaros. Same as with the Challenger and the Mustang.

Gm should have used the same philosophy with the GTO. I bet they would've sold more of them.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 12, 2009)

z06dustin said:


> In fact, C/D called it a "four-door Corvette".http://www.caranddriver.com/reviews/car/08..._take_road_test





> I’m Gonna Need at Least 400 Horsepower to Get the Kids to School


I love this quote from the article.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 12, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I'm all for cheap American muscle.


hey are you talking about my....

oh yeah cars.. thats right cars...

nevermind.


----------



## jeb6294 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dexman1349 said:


> I would agree for the most part with the Charger, but the 300 with a V8 (comparable HP) can't be purchased for under $37k. You can get the GXP-G8 for the same price as the V8 (non-SRT) Chrysler 300. I think the only other car that seems to pop-up in the large 4-door "performance sedan" category would be the Nissan Maxima, but because it's a FWD has a TON of torque-steer. If you were considering a Maxima, I would strongly advise you to save a stack of cash and buy the Altima instead (which is the same size interior and has roughly the same V6 engine available: 260hp vs 290).
> On paper the Charger and G8 are comparible but after test driving all 4 (including the Maxima), I wouldn't put either the 300 or the Charger in the same class as the G8 in all-around performance and handling wise. Both of the Charger &amp; 300 have very soft "touring" type suspensions (even the R/T Charger) that produce a ton of body roll while cornering and a "float" feel over the bumps (unless you go with the $40k+ SRT8 versions). The Maxima is definately better than the 300/Charger but the G8, while not top-of-the-line (when comparing to more "performance-based" 2-door coupes with backseats like the Mustang/Camaro/Challenger), is IMO the best of the 4 in this category.
> 
> I would really like to get the SRT Charger out on the road and compare it to the GXP version of the G8. The GXP has a de-tuned Corvette V8 in it (easily re-tunible) with the matching 6-speed manual tranny, all for ~$40k.


I do have to say, the look of the new Maximas has really grown on me...reminds me of a Masserati.

Doesn't the standard Hemi Charger come with the cylinder cutting thing-a-ma-jobber (cuts out cylinders when driving at highway speeds) that helps with the highway mileage? Thought I saw something once upon a time that showed highway mileage for a Hemi Charger was mid-20's and for the SRT was mid-teens. Of course if someone's paying $40k+ for a car, mileage might not be the first thing on their mind. Me personally, as a father of two, I do like the Charger but you can add my vote for the G8.


----------



## Supe (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the 2 door Maximas are some of the best looking cars on the road right now.


----------



## Dexman1349 (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah the Charger and the GT version of the G8 each have a "multi-displacement system" in place that converts the engine to a 4 cylinder during light driving conditions (cruise control on flat highways).

I know the GXP version does NOT have this in place, and attempts to offset it by adjusting the gearing &amp; shift order of the transmissions (the manual forces a shift from 1st gear to 4th gear under "light" acceleration).



Supe said:


> I think the 2 door Maximas are some of the best looking cars on the road right now.


2-door? I have only seen 4-doors available...


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 13, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> ^Thanks for the info. I never could get an answer on the Stabilitrak from the saleman. They had one locally used at 20K, but I'd have had to get on the payment train for that, so I went for something else. Always nice to have options in mind in case something happens to the current ride.


I have driven it extensivly in the snow/ice and the TBSS has both Stabilitrack and Traction Control, sometimes if it is slick enough you need to turn off the traction control to get some wheel spin. Stabilitrak can scare the piss out of you the first time it takes over, but it has performed well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

I went to the dealership yestiddy to get my oil changed and saw them doing prep work on a yellow SS, no stripes. Car looked pretty sharp, and I normally hate yellow cars, especially that Chevy yellow. This begs the question, though: why does the car look so cool in pictures and on the lot, but looks completely silly (IMO) on the road?


----------



## Supe (Aug 14, 2009)

Because you don't really grasp just how cartoonish the proportions of it are until you see it next to something.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

^The funny thing is there was a purple SSR in the next service bay.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 14, 2009)

I think it may look silly because it sits a touch high. The only one that looks GOOD on the road in stock form is a black SS. Give it a small drop and that thing will be mean.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 14, 2009)

I think the looks of the new Camaro is spot on. I think GM hit a home run with it.. and I also agree the GXP is an incredible machine.

I'm just not convinced of dropping 37k on it yet. I can do crazy stuff to my Camaro for half that amount.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

^Pick one up used in four years for under 20K.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw the V6 version today with no spoiler etc.

I think it looks better than the SS IMHO. Of course I would still want 400 hp, but I wonder if you can order one that way.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

I agree. I think the base model is a better value, too.

Right now you can't order the base look with the V8, but I heard it is being kicked around. I doubt it will happen for at least 2-3 years, though.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 14, 2009)

^ Return of the C.O.P.O.? That would be cool.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 14, 2009)

Would be, but don't hold your breath. They might do a body in white program like Ford does for the Mustang, but I wouldn't count on that either.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd rather Chevy offer a stripper model. If they could throw in a stripper, that'd be cool, too.


----------

